# On the back burner again



## natenaaron

I guess this goes in this forum. Doesn't seem to fit anywhere else.

I am almost finished tearing down my wood shop so the space can be rented out. Yesterday I moved most of the lumber. This morning I moved the rest.

Here is the table top I was slowly working on, now it is on the back burner again. IMO it is going to be a nice top. Stupid pic is sideways but you get the point.

Going to be a couple months before I get everything moved into the new home.


----------



## BadJoints

Good looking wood. Did you manage to get them sufficiently flattened and the twist removed? I'm guessing the way you have them arrayed is the configuration they will end up in?

Don't let the roadblocks get you down. Persevere, when all is said and done, and it's sitting in your home, the difficult parts will just make it all the more sweet.


----------



## natenaaron

They are both really close. Yep this is how it should end up….unless I change my mind again and reverse one of the slabs.

Thanks for the sentiment. Packing the shop up is giving me the incentive to get it put back together.


----------

